# Busco esquema amplificador Denon PMA1500R MKll



## lucalorito (Mar 30, 2009)

Tengo un amplificador de estos para reparar pero no tengo su esquemático...¿alguien lo tendrá o sabe dónde podría conseguirlo? Gracias.


----------



## Gaitafole (Mar 30, 2009)

Olá lucalorito, desde Portugal.
Aqui hai uno parecido a esse nombre, bueno hablando mejor aqui hai de todo


http://www.eserviceinformación.com/downloadsm/34021/DENON_PMA-1500AE.html


----------



## lucalorito (Mar 30, 2009)

Gracias Gaitafole....se parece bastante pero no es el mismo...seguiremos buscando..


----------



## alva47 (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola lucalorito, yo también ando buscando el esquema de este aparato para repararlo, si lo has conseguido te agradeceria me informases.
alva47


----------

